# Lifetime Subs.



## lower (Mar 22, 2003)

I've made the leap from Monthly subs to lifetime subs.  

Fingers crossed Tivo lasts another 20 months (at least) :up:


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, at least you've made the move. 

I know some work colleagues that have paid out over £240 in monthly payments before making the move over to lifetime subs. Ummm...


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Been on life time since day 1, just subbed my mums new e-bay machine on a LT sub.
Theres always loads of rumours floating about that they will pull out of the UK but there is still soooo much interest in TiVo over here,also after my chat to the CS the other day to LT the machine he did say that TiVo were aware of the hugh E-bay presence that TiVo was having and the prices the machines were going for  

Its interesting to look at the second hand value of a TiVo now compared to other electronic goods  

Current values seem to be in the order of £120-£200 for a machine without LT sub, this would appear crazy for a bit of kit that could be +5yrs old and originally cost £400

If I was to sell my DV video camera today which is 5 yrs old I wouldnt expect to get more than a few hundred pounds if I was lucky , five years ago it cost me over a grand  

So if you were to transpose that to TiVo we should be paying at most £80 tops for a unit  

One thing that did amuse me while looking for a TiVo on e-bay was the fact a standard LT machine would fetch +£50 more than one without for some weird reason  

Fur


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

I've been on a monthly sub since picking up my shiny TiVo from Comet all those months ago.

How many months?

About 54 !!! Thats .. 54 *£10 = I don't want to know !!!


----------



## Craig B (Aug 11, 2001)

I've had my Tivo for at least 4 years and got lifetime from the start. Obviously I am happy with my decision but even now if I bought one I would get a lifetime. Tivo earn much more than it costs to provide the service so they would be mad to stop it, not even considering the bad will if they pulled out.


----------



## SteveA (Oct 30, 2000)

Ironically the future of the TiVo service in the UK probably depends on people NOT opting for, or upgrading to Lifetime.


----------



## mk-donald (Dec 16, 2002)

Yes I'm pleased I plumped for lifetime subscriptions from Day 1.

Dec 2002 £199 * 2 (self and Xmas present for folks) = £398
versus 37 months x £10 * 2 = £740 =

£342 saved so far between us! Which more than paid for the two Tivos which cost £99.99 each - and even for the 3 x Samsung 120GB hard-disk drives installed in them since.

If you are convinced you're keeping the Tivo and that it will continue to work physically, then why not pay for a lifetime subscription *AS LONG AS * you pay by Credit Card.

Your credit card company is equally liable for the provision of the lifetime service to you as Tivo UK is. So if Tivo UK give up providing the service and told you to go whistle and/or go bust, you would look to your Credit Card company for a refund of the unexpired portion of your lifetime subscription (however that's computed!).

If you want an in-depth briefing read the OFT's 4 page 2000 Adobe PDF 400KB document - 'Equal Liability - Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act 1974' OFT 303 at 
http://www.oft.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/DB431C9A-F28B-488A-B4C7-58C51C045169/0/oft303.pdf

And finally for fuller OFT guidance about IT Contracts at a distance - eg Services which were bought over the phone/Internet rather than in person - see their OFT 672 a 77 page 600KB booklet which is very fresh as only published December 2005 at: 
http://www.oft.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/F0F8ED8F-CEF0-4C06-A500-F7C915DEEBD7/0/oft672.pdf


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

But surely, as soon as the company stop the service, that's the 'lifetime' of the unit? Or are you proposing that a company continue to provide a service, even at a loss, forever?

I can see your point, but I can also see the POV


----------



## andyjenkins (Jul 29, 2001)

mk-donald said:


> Yes I'm pleased I plumped for lifetime subscriptions from Day 1.
> 
> Dec 2002 £199 * 2 (self and Xmas present for folks) = £398
> versus 37 months x £10 * 2 = £740 =
> ...


Hello fellow MK Citizen ;o)
Interesting link there Donald .. will keep that for some more indepth reading at a later stage.

Have to admit, I'm feeling inclined to opt for the Lifetime sub ... but as each month passes, I'm loosing faith that TiVo will continue to keep the service going - even if they are making money on us monthly subscribers as of today.

And of course - there's the other side of the coin. Should the day ever happen, where rather than TiVo cease the UK service - they instead opt to release a new unit to the UK Market (eg, for the Sky HD Launch would be nice), then you lot will have to get in line behind me to get one -as its a guaranteed purchase in our household (yes, we love TiVo *that* much!). At that point, a lifetime sub, on a Series 1 will be worth next to nothing - even to the uneducated on eBay for example ;o)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

In the US when they introduced the Series 2, TiVo offered a reduced price deal to S1 owners with lifetime subs on a lifetime sub for the new S2 box - so your lifetime sub might be worth more than you think


----------

